# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Путеводитель хитч-хайкера по Галактике/The Hitch Hiker's Gui

## Gvidon

На самом конце Западного Завитка Галактики, в захолустье, даже
не занесенном на звездные карты, есть маленькая желтая  звезда,
не привлекающая особого внимания.
     В   149   миллионах   километров  от  нее  вертится  маленькая
зелено-голубая планета. Населяющие  ее  разумные  формы  жизни,
происходящие  от  обезьян, настолько примитивны, что до сих пор
считают  электронные  часы  едва  ли  не   высшим   достижением
техники. 
Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun.
Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose undescended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea.  http://depositfiles.com/files/7401488

----------

